# Weird tunings



## Joespeakstexan (Sep 24, 2008)

i started messing around with different tunings, and came up with this,which is a variation of Ion Dissonance's tuning

from low to high, it is: F#/C/G#/C#/F#/A/D

i really like this so far, however you become limited to certain songs and genre's because of how low and unusual it is


----------



## NixerX (Oct 1, 2008)

I like: A / D / A / D / G / B / E


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 1, 2008)

CEADGbe

That C is a minor ninth above the normal B. I tune my guitars by tension when I change strings, before I go through and correct the pitches with a tuner, and found out that the low B can go way higher than a low B. I didn't keep it like this for long, though.

One of my acoustics is all fourths:

EADGCF


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 5, 2008)

NixerX said:


> I like: A / D / A / D / G / B / E



That's one of my favourite seven string tunings, although I usually do it a half-step lower.

GDGDGBE is also cool (I also do that one a half-step lower for a Low F#).

ADADGAD and ADADAAD are great.

I'd really like to see someone try Crafty Fifths on a seven...

CGDAEGA or BbFCGDFG

Incidentally, the CEADGBE tuning is apparently extremely common in Brazilian music.

If you use something like a 7 on top of a set of 10s, DGCFADG and CGCFADG are both a lot of fun.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Oct 14, 2008)

All my 6's are in EADGCE, or DADGCE, whos idea was it to put the b in their?


----------



## porkchop (Oct 14, 2008)

ADADF#AD. Its a combo of the 2 most common tunings in delta blues.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 14, 2008)

Bb F C G D A E (or F C G D A E B) Crafty Fifths.
More range, unusual chord voicings, a whole new way to think of guitar, also used to play violin/viola/cello music sometimes.

A C# F D Ab D Ab Open Dm add#11 (or D dim add bb6)
Dissonant open tuning, probably good for black metal.

B E A D G C F
Stacked Fourths (Will be using this on a future axe, I don't like that major third)

F C G D G C F (needs custom set)
Fifths in the bass, treble fourths (like a chapman stick)

F Bb Eb Ab Eb Bb F (needs custom set)
Fourths in the bass, treble fifths (reverse of above)

E G# C E G# C E (needs custom set)
Stacked major thirds, good for regular chords and close voicings

E G Bb Db E G Bb (needs custom set)
Stacked minor thirds, diminished arps a go-go, also good for regular chords and close voicings

E B D# A# D A C# (needs custom set)
Three power chords with a major seventh between them

E Bb D# A D Ab C# (needs custom set)
Three tritone chords with a major seventh between them

And for the record, I've been using F C G D A Eb (add b9 chords ) on my sixer.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2008)

G# Bb F# d# a e# b#?


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 14, 2008)

NixerX said:


> I like: A / D / A / D / G / B / E



Always cool that tuning!


----------



## Variant (Oct 20, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> All my 6's are in EADGCE, or DADGCE, whos idea was it to put the b in their?



Yeah, I never got that major third interval either... though everything is tabulated as such so to save myself any confusion I stick with the norm... though wouldn't perfect fourths be EADGCF?


----------



## mits5k (Nov 18, 2008)

The tuning I've liked recently is GDADGBE.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 18, 2008)

I like using Open C Maj. like Devin Townsend
GCGCGCE

Really fun tuning!


----------



## detectivepope (Dec 30, 2008)

i have ebeadf#b. its basically baritone with a bass e. i have to use double gauge strings though


----------



## Piro (Jan 27, 2009)

FCGDAE (low to High)

It's only open fifths

But I use it and I love it.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been using AEADEAE for some songs i've written. I like being able to tap and pull off to open notes on the three highest strings while playing in A minor.


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 5, 2009)

I use F C G C F A D and Bb Db Ab Db Gb Gb Eb (with a dropped Ab sometimes) for my seven stuff here and there, also one of my songs is in Ab Ab Db Gb Bb Eb


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 14, 2009)

5ths is neat. It gives you an unprecedented range. I have one of my 6's tunes to it.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been using F, A#, F, A#, D#, G, C on my RG7421. String gauges are as follows:
F-.075, A#-.065, F-.042, A#-.032, D#-.024w, G-.016, C-.012

Great for making jazzy/ambient soundscapes and still plenty of string tension.


----------



## Karnidge (Feb 16, 2009)

The tuning I usually play in is based off of the tuning that Fellsilent uses, which is Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb. I have mine in Ab, Eb, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb. This also means that whenever I want to jam out to some Double Negative I can just tune those two strings up and boom! Fellsilent FTW!


----------



## Matheau22 (Apr 6, 2009)

...Well, I have been playing five and a half years, and I haven't ever messed with any strange tunings... guess I am missing out huh... I tune my seven down a step for death metal purposes.


----------



## Hoj0 (Apr 9, 2009)

mits5k said:


> The tuning I've liked recently is GDADGBE.


 
 This is a fucking awesome tuning.


----------



## Jedi_Ekim (May 23, 2009)

Okay, but WHY is it awesome? What do you do with it that you couldn't do with a normal 7?

I've often wondered where "normal" tuning come from too. I'm a theory novice.


----------



## JPMDan (May 26, 2009)

NixerX said:


> I like: A / D / A / D / G / B / E


 
my favorite as well. I'll have to try some of the tunings you guys are mentioning.


----------



## Broken (May 27, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> GDGDGBE is also cool (I also do that one a half-step lower for a Low F#).


 
Ya I do a variation of that GCGCFAD , I think that's it. It's like Drop C and you tune the low B down 2.


----------



## ConcealerofFate (May 27, 2009)

d00d, I luv playin in A, E, A, D, G, B, e.

I no its liek a crazy tuning, but still, its soooo coolz.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jun 2, 2009)

I found this new tuning by accident:

6 C
5 G
4 C
3 Eb
2 Bb
1 D

I played a song with it as well. Full details on this thread


----------



## cvinos (Jun 7, 2009)

I currently have my Dan Electro in minor thirds, starting down low at F#. I used only nickel wound strings  ...the highest string is the A that usually is the 5th string in Standard E. The intonation is not good. The guitar sounds like a landscape... like a city that has been bombed to ruins the day before.

F#1, A1, C, D#, F#, A


----------



## ConcealerofFate (Jun 8, 2009)

ConcealerofFate said:


> d00d, I luv playin in A, E, A, D, G, B, e.
> 
> I no its liek a crazy tuning, but still, its soooo coolz.



Great, nobody liked my sweet joke.


----------



## Yuri Landman (Jun 10, 2009)

I use B EBE bbb as a 1 finger for all strings chord or with a slide.
the bbb section is tuned slightly out of tune causing a natural irregular chorus.
so its: b+ b0 b-. Not flat or sharp, but 2 red lights from the centre, when you use the white boss tuner.

Other options:
B EAD bbb (somewhat similar, but now you can play the regular barre chords)

Other option:
B EAD D#D#D#
In this case you can easily play the top and bottom strings, (exclude the middle section) and you hear a major chord when you play them on the same fret. When you drop the three thin ones one fret below, you get the minor chord.
So with just one finger variation you can slide along the neck and play all major and minor chords (without the fifth note included of course)

I'm not handy with chords, but no doubt more trained people are able to use the middle section as well in some way.

YL


----------



## fuzzboy (Jun 12, 2009)

Open D-Minor tuning.

Reason = OPETH.


----------



## JonesTown (Jul 7, 2009)

My favourite tuning currently is as follows:
(low to high)
C# F# B E G# C# C#

My High E is the only string I de-tune.
Saw this from Wes Borland


----------



## Sewe Dae (Jul 14, 2009)

I assume with "a crap third world country" you mean SA?  

I recently got an RG7321 as well, looking to mod it but as you know we don't exactly have good equipment coming out of our ears, despite even specialised shops in Joey's and PTA. Any good mods to recommend for a 7321? Any good guitar techs you know about?

BTW what string guages do you use for the tuning above?

J.


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 14, 2009)

JonesTown said:


> C# F# B E G# C# C#


 So... you're tuning up a step except for the first string?


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 14, 2009)

im partial to the

ABCDEFG tuning

i call it the alphabitch tuning. holler.


----------



## Joose (Jul 15, 2009)

B F# B E F# B

Used by Sevendust on songs such as "Crucified", "Beautiful", "Skeleton Song"

Sometimes they take it up a whole step for songs like "Angel's Son" and some others.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 15, 2009)

i've been working with two fun ones lately, "D G D G A D" very folky sounding, and "B F# D G A E"


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 3, 2009)

How about:

CABBAGE

or

DEFACED


----------



## WrathOfGirth (Aug 18, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> How about:
> 
> CABBAGE
> 
> ...



Fairplay, that made me laugh =P

What's a good way to start using different tunings to experiment with?
So far all I've used is standard as you do, drop tunings and DADGAD...
Don't currently own a 7, but I should be getting one in the next few weeks =]
(Jeff Loomis NT)


----------



## Unforgiven312 (Dec 7, 2009)

E - A - D - G - B - E

There is no 7 string, that wired!


----------



## Janiator (Dec 9, 2009)

How about BAGDAD

Someone should try it.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 9, 2009)

Janiator said:


> How about BAGDAD
> 
> Someone should try it.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Dec 10, 2009)

Whoever mentioned about where standard tuning comes from, correct me if i'm wrong. But i'm sure it has something to do with the natural harmonics we get when we play it on guitar? Clarification would be nice ;D


----------



## ry_z (Dec 22, 2009)

Lately I've been using G# C# G# C# E B E - it's an open C#m7 with an extra fifth in the bass. Lots of opportunities for string-skipping arpeggios and octaves all over the place. Plus, that low G# sounds massive.


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been messing with C G D G B E for about a week and it's fun to mess with.


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 23, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> I've been messing with C G D G B E for about a week and it's fun to mess with.



i've used that tuning on my 6 before


----------



## cob (Jan 8, 2010)

Se7enMeister said:


> All my 6's are in EADGCE, or DADGCE, whos idea was it to put the b in their?


 
I think it's for the sake of chords/voicing. I'm not looking at the triad(which would be a first inversion on an Emin, E-G-B) But more for the ability to play 6 string chords, specifically, I think it was probably refined to that tuning for the sake of barre chords. That's my first instinct as to why they would choose that.

Of course, I could be entirely wrong. But I think it sounds hella smart =D


----------



## fuzzboy (Jan 14, 2010)

One I use is GDGDGBD


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 15, 2010)

our band is using more of this tuning...
A# F A# C# F A# F

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 15, 2010)

C# G# C# E G# C#

Open C# minor


----------



## chimpinatux (Jan 18, 2010)

Ive been using BF#BF#BF# on one of my 6s lately, its quite cool for slide actually


----------



## defchime (Jan 18, 2010)

Ive been screwing around using F-F-A#-D#-G-C...the lowest F (6th string) as an octave lower. Its kinda weird sounding but awesome none the less, I'd like to be able to use CCFA#D#GC on a 7 but I dont think thats even possible lol.


----------



## Bungle (Jan 21, 2010)

Been planning on tuning to GCGCFAD (drop A, drop D, down one whole step) but first I need the strings for it.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Been planning on tuning to GCGCFAD (drop A, drop D, down one whole step) but first I need the strings for it.



I love this tuning. My favorite by far.


----------



## Detuned0 (Feb 24, 2010)

DADACD, DbAbEbAbBbEb, CGDAEG (New Standard), EBEEBE


----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 25, 2010)

I like tunings that follow patterns, because it means you don't have to worry about which position you are in as much, and ideas can be expanded into different octaves easier. Mostly fourths as mentioned earlier EADGCF plus a low B and F# as the string count goes up. Also fifths which I think was also mentioned earlier, FCGDAE. I also like open power chords, like BbFBbFBbF and other up/down tunings of that. I have experimented with all major thirds, GBD#GBD# but I don't like the lack of range.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Can someone tell me why I like GDGCFAD on a baritone so much?
And if i like this tuning.. what else should i try...?


----------



## James Blood (Feb 25, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Been planning on tuning to GCGCFAD (drop A, drop D, down one whole step) but first I need the strings for it.



I use that tuning. 
Reason: The other guitarist in my Band uses a sixstring.
It's a great tuning, because I can very easily double all the Stuff he plays on his second string.
I tried ACGCFAD, but the deep A was too low for my liking...


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 26, 2010)

FACFCE

open Fmaj7 or something


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 28, 2010)

James Blood said:


> I use that tuning.
> Reason: The other guitarist in my Band uses a sixstring.
> It's a great tuning, because I can very easily double all the Stuff he plays on his second string.
> I tried ACGCFAD, but the deep A was too low for my liking...



Please correct me if I misunderstood this, but did you say the A was too low, so you went to G?


----------



## James Blood (Feb 28, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Please correct me if I misunderstood this, but did you say the A was too low, so you went to G?



Oops I meant F was too low, my mistake...


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 4, 2010)

James Blood said:


> Oops I meant F was too low, my mistake...


 
Just making sure we're on the same page!

Does anyone have any bizarre tunings for some doom? I'm working on some riffs for a band that's influenced by Electric Wizard, MORS, bongripper, Orange Goblin, and so on. It will obviously be down-tuned, but I'm trying to find something real weird to tune to for some earth-crushing chord progressions.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 4, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Just making sure we're on the same page!
> 
> Does anyone have any bizarre tunings for some doom? I'm working on some riffs for a band that's influenced by Electric Wizard, MORS, bongripper, Orange Goblin, and so on. It will obviously be down-tuned, but I'm trying to find something real weird to tune to for some earth-crushing chord progressions.



Honestly I like the Devin Townsend tuning for crushing riffs. That's CGCGCE on 6 and a lower G for 7. Messing around with it with incorrect gauges is a little underwhelming but trust me, once you have a proper tension setup for that there's nothing more crushing.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 4, 2010)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Honestly I like the Devin Townsend tuning for crushing riffs. That's CGCGCE on 6 and a lower G for 7. Messing around with it with incorrect gauges is a little underwhelming but trust me, once you have a proper tension setup for that there's nothing more crushing.


 
Good call. I will play around with this and see what I can come up with!


----------



## Antipode (Mar 13, 2010)

I like open tunings - play blues mostly. D becomes DF#ADF#AD, E is EG#BEG#BE, G is DGBDGBD. Really tight boxes and minors and sevenths are a cinch behind the slide.
Cheers - Rick


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 13, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Just making sure we're on the same page!
> 
> Does anyone have any bizarre tunings for some doom? I'm working on some riffs for a band that's influenced by Electric Wizard, MORS, bongripper, Orange Goblin, and so on. It will obviously be down-tuned, but I'm trying to find something real weird to tune to for some earth-crushing chord progressions.


Open powerchord tnnings are great for this.
Like EAEAEAE (fifth fourth fifth fourth, etc.)


----------



## djentasbawlz (Mar 15, 2010)

Drop G# is always fun, i recorded some melodic metalcore stuff in G# and it sounded really heavy.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 15, 2010)

Jedi_Ekim said:


> I've often wondered where "normal" tuning come from too. I'm a theory novice.


In a nutshell, it's a good compromise between chording and scale runs in 1st position.

Ray


----------



## Antimatter (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys I thought of this crazy new tuning: Open Em11

Should make for some interesting melodies, right guys?


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 28, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Hey guys I thought of this crazy new tuning: Open Em11
> 
> Should make for some interesting melodies, right guys?



*wah wah waaaaaah*
*rimshot*


----------



## omgmjgg (Mar 30, 2010)

my eight is tuned to 
from low to high EBEBEF#BE


----------



## Antimatter (Mar 31, 2010)

So do you play big open chords with it or what


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 1, 2010)

i play danza with it =P


----------



## Antimatter (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, danza plays eight strings?


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 4, 2010)

mhm


----------



## Antimatter (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, now they're even more awesome


----------



## psychomatthias (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been toying with (low to high): A E B F# C# E F. It's really a downtuned combination of New Standard Tuning and Hardcore Tuning.


----------



## Antimatter (Apr 4, 2010)

I had an Idea of something like that. A six string baritone tuned in A E B F# B E

Unfortunately funds aren't available, and I have not been able to implement it.


----------



## Bungle (May 17, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Been planning on tuning to GCGCFAD (drop A, drop D, down one whole step) but first I need the strings for it.


I got the strings for it! Now I just need the time to put 'em on and set up the Floyd Rose...... 

Edit: Holy shit, this tuning kicks arse! I'm finding it pretty much impossible to not sound evil, especially with the awesome drones you can get going on with the octave factor on the four thickest strings.


----------



## Guamskyy (May 26, 2010)

Weird tuning is A#FA#D#GCE. I like how it sounds, because when tuning the first three strings its 5th fret on the G to get C then 4th on the C to get E. Great for barre chords and more shredability.


----------



## Dionysian (Jun 3, 2010)

I like C, A, B, B, A, G, E!


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 3, 2010)

That tuning would be a humongous pain to get strings for.


----------



## Johnny Caldera (Jun 3, 2010)

Me and my band have been experimenting with B F# B g b e on our sixers. It's pretty epic, you can get some interesting chords out of that.


----------



## revolutionman (Jul 17, 2010)

that a killer tuning for as is c#


----------



## revolutionman (Jul 17, 2010)

which drop B is a variation off C#


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 17, 2010)

revolutionman said:


> which drop B is a variation off C#


 
Just c# with a low b

bf#beg#c#


On topic, I've been wanting to try all diminished fifths

A Eb A Eb A Eb


----------



## Captain Axx (Jul 18, 2010)

open B on my ibanez,
drop A on my 7 string
Open E on my ibanez acoustic

i prefer open tunings for some reason...


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 18, 2010)

Captain Axx said:


> open B on my ibanez,
> drop A on my 7 string
> Open E on my ibanez acoustic
> 
> i prefer open tunings for some reason...


 
Do you do open B Devin Townsend style? (BF#BF#BD#)


----------



## Razorgrin (Jul 18, 2010)

Eskil Rask said:


> I like C, A, B, B, A, G, E!


Fans of Mortal Kombat (or the Sumerian band) may appreciate ABACABB.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 18, 2010)

I wonder what it would be like to play in those tunings.


----------



## Razorgrin (Jul 18, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I wonder what it would be like to play in those tunings.


In mine, I would expect the answer is "painful."


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 18, 2010)

Razorgrin said:


> In mine, I would expect the answer is "painful."


 
Assuming it would even be possible to make anything good with them


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 18, 2010)

My six is in E-C#-F#-c#-E-e.

The lowest E is the same as the 4th string of a standard tuned bass, tune the C# to the 9th fret of the E, tune the F# to the 7th fret of the C#, tune the c# to the 5th fret of the F#, tune the second E to the 3rd fret of the c#, and tune the final e to the 12th fret of the second E.

Simple, and fun as hell to play in.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 19, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> My six is in E-C#-F#-c#-E-e.
> 
> The lowest E is the same as the 4th string of a standard tuned bass, tune the C# to the 9th fret of the E, tune the F# to the 7th fret of the C#, tune the c# to the 5th fret of the F#, tune the second E to the 3rd fret of the c#, and tune the final e to the 12th fret of the second E.
> 
> Simple, and fun as hell to play in.


 
That's pretty cool. Any recordings in that tuning?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> That's pretty cool. Any recordings in that tuning?


Not yet, and I'd make you some but that guitar is currently 2 hours away. :/


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 19, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> Not yet, and I'd make you some but that guitar is currently 2 hours away. :/


 
No problem, I can wait.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be living where it is in about 20 days. I don't think I'll be out there until then. As soon as I am, I'll write some stuff with it and get it recorded.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay! 
Man I wish I was old enough to get a real job so I could buy some guitars and try out all these ideas I have floating around in my head. :/


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 20, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Okay!
> Man I wish I was old enough to get a real job so I could buy some guitars and try out all these ideas I have floating around in my head. :/


Hee hee, the guitar in that tuning is a six string bronze BC Rich Mockingbird 

I think I have... *counts* 7 guitars right now. I paid a total of around... *adds* $600 counting the ones I received as gifts/traded for some other gear not of consequence.

My advice: have more birthdays or friends who are into the bartering system.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 20, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> Hee hee, the guitar in that tuning is a six string bronze BC Rich Mockingbird
> 
> I think I have... *counts* 7 guitars right now. I paid a total of around... *adds* $600 counting the ones I received as gifts/traded for some other gear not of consequence.
> 
> My advice: have more birthdays or friends who are into the bartering system.


 
But I want my fancy guitars D:<


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 20, 2010)

Before I sold my dean 7 to this one guy, I tuned it to F-A-G-B-A-G-D 

In other news, I love open tunings. B-F#-B-F#-B-D# (my band uses it)
I've also taken that half a step and a full step lower.

Or on 7's I've also tried A-D-A-D-G-A-D. It's the fancy dadgad with a low A. I think it sounds killer.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 22, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> But I want my fancy guitars D:<


Well, having spent $600 total... $570 or so of that was on one guitar 

I have one awesome guitar, one awesome acoustic, and a bunch of guitars for experimentation.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 22, 2010)

I have one awesome guitar, and-
Oh wait that's it


----------



## Murmel (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm gonna tune my guitar to BAGDAD tomorrow. Been thinking about it for a while and I think the time has come.

It's actually the correct spelling of Baghdad in Swedish, and Arabic too.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been thinking of trying out some dissonant open tuning
like G#7b5
G#DG#CF#CF#
You know, just for the hell of it


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 20, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Do you do open B Devin Townsend style? (BF#BF#BD#)


 

yup! it's one of the best tunings i've used in a very long time!


(sorry for the late reply!)


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm really into trying open tunings
Especially like 7 and 9 chords
An example would be CGDGBE, open C9, which sounds pretty awesome, and isn't too far from standard.


----------



## Meinrad (Aug 21, 2010)

When we're working with six-strings in my band, we tune the low three strings down a step to D standard, but leave the high strings in standard tuning... the contrast has an awesome effect for building tension.


----------



## The_Icebud (Aug 21, 2010)

NixerX said:


> I like: A / D / A / D / G / B / E


Is this Korn's tuning?


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 21, 2010)

Korn tunes in A standard: ADGCFAD


----------



## The_Icebud (Aug 21, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Korn tunes in A standard: ADGCFAD


Oh.  One of the best seven-stringed bands out there, IMO.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 23, 2010)

I wouldn't go as far as to say one of the best, but Korn is definitely up there!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 25, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Hour of Penance tunes in A standard: ADGCFAD



Fixed


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 25, 2010)

I tuned my acoustic in C-G-D-E-B-C which is Open Cmaj7Add9 I think. I have no idea why, I just did it. Maybe it was because I absolutely love major 7th chords.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 26, 2010)

I prefer minor 9th chords. They have a very cool sound to them.


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 27, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I prefer minor 9th chords. They have a very cool sound to them.



I also love minor 9th chords. I probably use them too much. And a minor 9th add 11 is a very cool chord too. Oh, and major 7th add 9 too!


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 27, 2010)

Would a minor 9th add 11 not be just a m11?


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not sure about the nomenclature of chords with lots of extra notes to be perfectly honest but what I am sure of that it's a minor chord with both the 9th and the 11th played.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 28, 2010)

major triad + maj7 + maj9 = maj9 chord


Antimatter said:


> Would a minor 9th add 11 not be just a m11?


No, a m11 also assumes a minor 7th, a major 9, AND a perfect 11. Or you could say "m11 (no7)".


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 28, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2116720 said:


> major triad + maj7 + maj9 = maj9 chord



Yeah, I thought as much, just wasn't sure.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 28, 2010)

Darn chords and their goofy technicalities


----------



## Travmack199 (Aug 28, 2010)

When I got my first guitar It was in Open C (dude I bought it from loved Devin Townsend, and liked his open tunings for METLULZ)

I instantly tuned it to drop C and learned metalcore songs liek a fag I am.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 1, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2116720 said:


> major triad + maj7 + maj9 = maj9 chord
> 
> No, a m11 also assumes a minor 7th, a major 9, AND a perfect 11. Or you could say "m11 (no7)".



By the same token, wouldn't a m9 chord also assume a minor seventh?

So m9 = 1 b3 5 b7 9
m11 = 1 b3 5 b7 9 11
m9 add 11 = 1 b3 5 b7 9 11 

If it lacks the b7, like 1 b3 5 9 11, then it could be called m11 (no7) or m add 9 add 11, but I think most guitarists and pianists would just call it a m11, because the minor seventh could be implied from the 3rd, 9th, and 11th harmonics, since the b7 is approximated by the 7th natural harmonic.

I used to have a Samick tuned G3 A3 B3 C#4 D#4 F4 G4 with one of Garry Goodman's strings for the high G.


----------



## danny taylor (Sep 2, 2010)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I've been using F, A#, F, A#, D#, G, C on my RG7421. String gauges are as follows:
> F-.075, A#-.065, F-.042, A#-.032, D#-.024w, G-.016, C-.012
> 
> Great for making jazzy/ambient soundscapes and still plenty of string tension.



That's the same tuning I use with my 7421 and I love it, written a whole album in that tuning


----------



## theclap (Sep 28, 2010)

This is my favorite makes chord shapes easy and easy to imply voice leading and scales but keeps you in and around A.
A E B F# A E

I haven't done this on a seven string yet but i have a friend that plays the following for ALL of his music on his 7 string.
A E A E E B E


----------



## BuriedAtKyle (Jan 28, 2015)

My band uses AEADGBE. There is a local band where I'm from (They Will Fall) who uses EAGCFG#C# (I think that's correct. I know they tune a low E then drop a for the other 6 and tune the two top strings up a whole step or a half step. Really good sound.


----------



## Deep Blue (Jan 28, 2015)

Mithras tunes like a down tuned 6 with an added high string.

A# D# G# C# F A# D#


----------



## yingmin (Jan 28, 2015)

I have one tuning that I so far have only used for a fingerstyle arrangement of the Mario 2 overworld theme, adapted from a slightly goofier 6-string tuning of G C G G D A high to low (actually D G D D A E capoed at the fifth fret). I can't remember exactly how I had it tuned, but I've reconstructed it to G C G D G D A. If I were actually playing it right now, I might change that first D to a C or something else, but on paper this looks good.


----------



## pulleeahfickoh (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey dudes, first time posting in here!
A couple 6 string tunings I'm using, low to high:

-C# G# C# F# B C#
Pretty normal but barred chords sound great especially if you ring out the 2 high strings open

-G# F# B E G# C#
kind of like a 7 minus the low e. dropped real low on a 6. I have my Setius in this with a low .56

-and this one below is my favorite as of now, minor and perfect for dark middle-eastern sounding chords.
C -G- C- G- C- Eb
also sounds great in B
B F# B F# B D


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't use any weird tunings on my 6 strings (just drop and standard ones) unless I'm trying to cover/learn a song that calls for it. 

I have one 7 tuned to drop A and another in A# standard, which are also pretty normal. 

I've considered changing up my A# standard guitar to be C, F, A, D, G, B, E from low to high. This could make for some cool chord shapes and intervals, while also allowing me to make good use of the D'addario 10-59 set, which would be pretty much perfect tension-wise for that tuning  laziness and creativity in one!


----------



## fantasyl (Jan 30, 2015)

tried some of the tunings listed here and they were lot of fun, thanks! If you have some songs showing off the tuning I'd be glad to listen (also via pm, don't want to deraille the discussion)


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Feb 3, 2015)

Recently I discovered two sweet open tunings which are not too far away from standard:

* Open C#m7 for 6-string (low to high): C# G# C# G# B E

* 7-string version of that, Open G#m7: G# D# G# D# F# B D# (previous tuning shifted down + high D# string). 
You can also do it halfstep higher - AEAEGCE - if you're not afraid (like me) to tune D-string whole tone up.


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 6, 2015)

Someone please write a song in eb e e# eb e e# using all the strings


----------



## thedukewestern (Feb 9, 2015)

wow - looks like I have alot of work to do...!!


----------



## Da Butt Bandit (Apr 7, 2016)

I really like the adadgbe tuning


----------



## Leberbs (Apr 7, 2016)

Da Butt Bandit said:


> I really like the adadgbe tuning



Didn't Mike Mushok do something similar with Staind?


----------



## col (Apr 7, 2016)

I have one guitar in AEAEAAE. The double A-string works for dissonant chords very well.


----------



## Alpha-Dee (Apr 7, 2016)

Not sure if this has come up in some form or another but I've been digging GEADGBE lately. I play in AEADGBE or ADADGBE mostly, but I use this when I want to change things up a bit.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm working on writing new material in 19-EDO tuning. 

The idea is low to high E A D G B E, but it's different because:

Using a good tuner, I tune my A string (5th string) to 110 Hz, exactly, then tune D 5.3 cents sharp, both E's 5.3 cents flat, the G 10.5 cents sharp, the B 10.5 cents flat.

The fretboard of the guitar is modified to have 19 frets per octave, so I can reach unison at the 8th fret (which is where the closest approximation to a fourth is found).


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 7, 2016)

Da Butt Bandit said:


> I really like the adadgbe tuning



Capharnaum use this tuning on Fractured


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Apr 8, 2016)

My 7String was only tuned AEADGBE till now. I'll try some the tunings that came up here!

On my 6String I tried all the "weird" tunings from the guys from Periphery and i really love 'em!


----------



## Guamskyy (Apr 8, 2016)

I've been toying around with ADADFCE on my 7 and DADFCE on my 6. It's a twisted version of a Dm9 on the 6, while it's some sort of suspended major 9th thing on the 7... It's definitely an interesting thing to play around on.


----------



## KentonSummits (Apr 10, 2016)

F - A# - F - A# - D# - G# - C


----------



## konbo (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, I've also had my 7 and baritone at GCGCFAD for ages, love the fact that it's basically drop C but with the opportunity to extend your range down to G. Also the octaves are logical.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 11, 2016)

My best friend uses a really weird one:
B, F#, B, G, B, e


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 11, 2016)

Open G on a 7 with the added E: GDGDGBE (I use this on one of my 8s with a low C/D).
Open F on a 7 with the added D: FCFCFAD
P5 on a 7: BFCGDAE (I've only tried this once and I don't have the scale length to pull off that low B).


----------



## Hey_Im_FinN (Apr 13, 2016)

On a 7, I've used Bb F Bb Db F Bb Eb (Bb minor chord with a high Eb)
I've wanted to try F Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb (basically an 8 string down a half step, without the 7th string), but I've never gotten around to it.


----------

